
Show HN: Golang Authentication Service: allows setup authentication in minutes - oic
https://github.com/maximthomas/gortas
======
oic
Hello hackers, I’ve just developed API-based authentication service. So, you
can easily set up authentication and user registration against MongoDB or
LDAP. I have plans to support PostgreSQL, 2FA, and authentication confirmation
via a mobile app. Any feedback appreciated! Thanks!

